# Need a good LED TV



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys i finally compromised my dad  to buy me an LED TV ..
I think i can finally play games and watch a few movies ( may be for a month ) before i could go to school ...

Guys, Suggest me a good one ( Please take care that it is best )
I am planning to plug my PC ( running on GTX 260 ) to connect to the TV ...

Regarding budget i can probably stretch to 70K or so ...
I hope if i buy once i would not need to upgrade for forthcoming years .. is so ??
Or i have to wait some more time ??

,,,,

Regards .


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2011)

Sony EX520 40", Bravia LED.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> Sony EX520 40", Bravia LED.



I can connect my PC (running on GTX 260)  and see BDRips and play games flawlessly ah bro ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

TheMost said:
			
		

> I can connect my PC (running on GTX 260) and see BDRips and play games flawlessly ah bro ?


Yes you can.


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

So nowadays I hear lots about 3d , 3d ..
Is there anything i want to concentrate ??
Cause my dad told that if u want i will pull a few K but i won't let you upgrade for some years !


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jul 7, 2011)

3D LED Televisions which are below Rs.70k

*Design to deliver a world of possibilities - UA32D6000SR - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG*

*KDL-32EX720 : EX720 Series : BRAVIAâ„¢ LCD TV : Sony India*


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


> 3D LED Televisions which are below Rs.70k
> 
> *Design to deliver a world of possibilities - UA32D6000SR - LED TV - Television | SAMSUNG*
> 
> *KDL-32EX720 : EX720 Series : BRAVIAâ„¢ LCD TV : Sony India*



Thanks a ton for the info !
But can i get some 3D at 41inch for something around 70K ?


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't think so  Then LED TV will cost more than Rs.80K


----------



## TheMost (Jul 7, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


> I don't think so  Then LED TV will cost more than Rs.80K



Do u think 3D TV is a must have for now ??


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jul 7, 2011)

In my opinion I will not choose because to watch movies in 3D you require 3D glass. If the TV is going to be used only by you means go for it otherwise buy LED tv


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2011)

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/2333/unledwxp.png

Sony Global - 3D world Created by Sony ( info )


Now, Do they mean that they can convert our ordinary 2D to 3D ??
All our BluRay Films ??? movies ?? shows ?? :flu-surprised2:
Was i idiotically innocent ??

Can someone please tell me


----------



## coolgame (Jul 8, 2011)

they may be able to.but not to that effect.also these new models in sony dont come with the goggles.so u need to purchase them separately.y dont u take an avi/mp4 movie in a pen drive and ask them to demo it for u.then ask them for the demo glasses and tell the salesman to switch on 2d-3d conversion.check 2-3 movies for ghosting and the 3d effect


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2011)

coolgame said:


> they may be able to.but not to that effect.also these new models in sony dont come with the goggles.so u need to purchase them separately.y dont u take an avi/mp4 movie in a pen drive and ask them to demo it for u.then ask them for the demo glasses and tell the salesman to switch on 2d-3d conversion.check 2-3 movies for ghosting and the 3d effect



Thanks that you replied ... 
I will make sure !!


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 8, 2011)

2011 LED TV Product Comparisons 
Click here


----------



## TheMost (Jul 9, 2011)

Guys today i saw an Full page ad in newspaper about Samsung smart TV 
They too have 2D-->3D ...
Are they better than Sony ??


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

No ... I Guess ....

Sony is the best option for T.V. as per my opinion !


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Yup Sony is best in LEDs. They have also used this tech for quite some time now so they have improvised while Samsung hasn't.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

TheMost said:


> I can connect my PC (running on GTX 260)  and see BDRips and play games flawlessly ah bro ?



Now a days almost all LCD/LED TV can be connected to PC via HDMI or DVI

u can have a look at Samsung LED Series 5 5900 (40") with MRP 67k
but one of our member (S_V) got it around 62k
definitely a gr8 buy


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Mate..
so finally which TV u decided?


----------



## TheMost (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Paused the job for a week or may be more due to some reasons ....


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> No ... I Guess ....
> 
> Sony is the best option for T.V. as per my opinion !





gameranand said:


> Yup Sony is best in LEDs. They have also used this tech for quite some time now so they have improvised while Samsung hasn't.



guys samsung LED are also very good, u can't say that sony is the best...it has also got some pros n cons


----------



## TheMost (Jul 19, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> guys samsung LED are also very good, u can't say that sony is the best...it has also got some pros n cons



Can u put forth the pros and cons ???


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2011)

*LG 47LW6500* ..... PERIOD..... This TV kicks some serious ass of all the 3D LED TVs out there ..... dont believe take a good audition...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

^what is the kickass price???


----------



## macho84 (Jul 20, 2011)

Its way beyond your budget

Rs 144990 

I would suggest to go for a Normal led tv at 60k from LG  if possible stretch a bit in screen size as max. Once you have some budget later a year at that time 3d monitors will come down. So that you can buy it later. You cant enjoy full hd in 3d the vision is entirely diffrerent in 3d Even though you enjoy the 3d you loose the clarity the lighting in reall full HD.

This should a worth buy if you can stretch a bit. Since its MRP you can get arround 80k

LG 42LE4600 LED LCD TV - Jazz now in LED! - LG Electronics IN


----------



## sam9s (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^what is the kickass price???





macho84 said:


> Its way beyond your budget
> 
> Rs 144990
> 
> ...




errrr no thats official price my friend got it for 115K including the magic remote. a 42" can be bought for around 80-85K (New Delhi Prices). And that loosing light in 3D is been taken care off with this TV. The problem with conventional Active shutter TV is that once in 3D you can not adjust the contrast, brightness back lit and any other display property, with this TV you have full control over the display properties so you dont loose clarity anymore ....


----------



## TheMost (Jul 22, 2011)

^ in an anxiety i got Avatar 3D  When i play in my PC it is like this ...

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/1413/avatar3dmkvsnapshot0007.jpg



When i plug to new HDTV and play via MPC i will get the original one ah ??
I mean the original 16:9 aspect ratio ??

( K Don't shout - I will buy within a week or so - Some probs man - Understand ! )


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

@sam9s: there is no competitor for this LG 47LW6500 ?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2011)

TheMost said:


> ^ in an anxiety i got Avatar 3D  When i play in my PC it is like this ...
> *img190.imageshack.us/img190/1413/avatar3dmkvsnapshot0007.jpg
> 
> When i plug to new HDTV and play via MPC i will get the original one ah ??
> I mean the original 16:9 aspect ratio ??



That is SBS (Side by Side) 3D format, the most common one. Is not actually original 3D but a 2D movie converted to 3D via scripts. When you play this on you PC it displays the original (converted to SBS) content. When you play it on your 3D TV the TV, joins the two frames to give the 3D effect which one views using the glasses, and hence you see a one single picture in your TV albeit a bit hazzy and fuzzy as its supposed to be viewed with glasses .....  



Zangetsu said:


> @sam9s: there is no competitor for this LG 47LW6500 ?



Not that I have auditioned. Me and my friend auditioned zilliions of 3D tvs as he wanted to buy one with a good budget. LG with Cinema 3D outclassed every single 3D TV out there. Not only was the 3D content spectacular but the 2D->3D conversion was the best I saw out there. TataSKY HD Discovery HD was looking awesome while converted to 3D on this TV ........ Checkout for yourself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Not that I have auditioned. Me and my friend auditioned zilliions of 3D tvs as he wanted to buy one with a good budget. LG with Cinema 3D outclassed every single 3D TV out there. Not only was the 3D content spectacular but the 2D->3D conversion was the best I saw out there. TataSKY HD Discovery HD was looking awesome while converted to 3D on this TV ........ Checkout for yourself.



Hmm..what about 40" from same model are there any difference?


----------



## sam9s (Jul 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..what about 40" from same model are there any difference?



no 40 here a 42" is available and its as good as the 47" size wont make a difference, thats up to you ... its the LW series with Cinema 3D that is what to look for ...... there is another mode in the same series *LW5700* in both 42 and 47" you can give that a try if budget is much of a concern .....


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jul 29, 2011)

There's a lot of discussions going on over the internet regarding 3D TV's...and most users are complaining about eyes problems after viewing 3D for long hours...can't post exact links, but you can search the internet


----------



## Omi (Jul 29, 2011)

I had spent months looking for good tv until finally settling for plasma

3D tv's dont offer that much value for money, you will run out of content pretty soon, and to some 3d gives head aches etc

Why dont you consider Plasma?
VIERA TH-P42V20D

Ultimate contrast (Way way better than whats on offering for the same price range, talking about Native and not dynamic)
EPIC response time (The best of the best LCD will have 1ms, 0.0001 ms for ORDINARY plasma)
Natural colors (really way better than LCD)
600 hz Sub field drive
The motion is way more smoother than the best of the LCD

LOW COST and LONG LIFE

you can get the 42" at <65k

Plasma overall is way better package than LCD
LCD only if 
You need a very slim and sexy looking TV,
Power Consumption (plasma consumes somewhat more than LCD)
Too Much Ambient Light (LCD performs better if ambient light is too much eg. TV facing a window etc.)


----------



## TheMost (Jul 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> That is SBS (Side by Side) 3D format, the most common one. Is not actually original 3D but a 2D movie converted to 3D via scripts. When you play this on you PC it displays the original (converted to SBS) content. When you play it on your 3D TV the TV, joins the two frames to give the 3D effect which one views using the glasses, and hence you see a one single picture in your TV albeit a bit hazzy and fuzzy as its supposed to be viewed with glasses .....
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I have auditioned. Me and my friend auditioned zilliions of 3D tvs as he wanted to buy one with a good budget. LG with Cinema 3D outclassed every single 3D TV out there. Not only was the 3D content spectacular but the 2D->3D conversion was the best I saw out there. TataSKY HD Discovery HD was looking awesome while converted to 3D on this TV ........ Checkout for yourself.



Thanks a lot for your valuable input ...   *www.freesmileys.org/smileys/big/big-smiley-006.gif



sam9s said:


> Not that I have auditioned. Me and my friend auditioned zilliions of 3D tvs as he wanted to buy one with a good budget. LG with Cinema 3D outclassed every single 3D TV out there. Not only was the 3D content spectacular but the 2D->3D conversion was the best I saw out there. TataSKY HD Discovery HD was looking awesome while converted to 3D on this TV ........ Checkout for yourself.



Bro i did see the link and felt happy that i Din't rush and buy any other product .. I have a 40inch TV for 99K under my Budget ..... ( especially that video )
That will suit me ...

What do you think ?? Bro bro tell bro


----------



## sam9s (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Well what do you want me to say ...... I already have given enough statements in favor of LG LW series. A 42 inch LG LW series can easily be had under 1L. Go out there with your BRs and audition yourself. But try to get an exclusive audition, preferably in a dim lit room. Not like standing in the middle of zillion people in a showroom. You are a potential buyer, that would ruin your experience. Take your time. I hope you get what I mean here. Best of Luck ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

@sam9s: never thought that LG LW will beat in quality all others such as SONY,Samsung etc


----------



## sam9s (Jul 29, 2011)

Its all in the mind set my friend, brand value is too much for us and once a brand value is set, the tendency of we Indians is usually to follow it blindly ........ like we see for LCDs ...... for general audience ... SONY is the best. Another example is for commercial window ACs ..... LG and Samsung is the brand that most of us follow, while I opted for HAIER in the similar price bracket and its been 5 years now without one single service the AC is still running top class ....... anyway its out if topic but I think you understand what I mean here .....


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2011)

^^
The A/C is never opened and cleaned out. There must be a lot of dust in there.


----------



## sam9s (Jul 30, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> The A/C is never opened and cleaned out. There must be a lot of dust in there.



hehe no not that way, by servicing I mean no technical fault or replacement, no gas refilling nothing. The cleaning is done, and I do it my self every summer before installing it ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Its all in the mind set my friend, brand value is too much for us and once a brand value is set, the tendency of we Indians is usually to follow it blindly ........ like we see for LCDs ...... for general audience ... SONY is the best. Another example is for commercial window ACs ..... LG and Samsung is the brand that most of us follow, while I opted for HAIER in the similar price bracket and its been 5 years now without one single service the AC is still running top class ....... anyway its out if topic but I think you understand what I mean here .....



True..but I have to see it myself LG LW


----------

